# Is this a cock in my flock?



## englishchick (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi All,

I know I think I might know the answer to this already but I will ask anyway. I have a flock of 8. Four are white leghorns, three are buff sussex and the other is a speckled. All are about 11 weeks old. I think I have two cocks. This is the one I am pretty sure about but I would like other opinions if possible.
Also I would like to ask is it possible for two cocks to get along in my small flock??


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Hard to say, but stands like a hen...need a closer pic and maybe a comparison to the other leghorns of the same age.

The question isn't if the roosters will get along, but how many feathers will be left on the backs of your hens? Two roosters breeding 6 hens will be very, very hard on the hens and can cause enough stress as to interrupt laying.

Despite what many people think, there should never be a time when the back of a hen is bare of feathers..it's hard on them when they are bred, it can open them up to insect bites, injury and sunburn and it lets the rain into their skin and under feathers that border the bare spots. Those feathers are their first line of defense.


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Just by the photo.. Yes a rooster.


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Well.. Now my husband and I are unsure . The body looks like a hen an the rear like a roo... Hmmm


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Here's a pic of some WL hens:


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

I have leghorns and that looks like a roo to me and might I add nice looking bird.


----------



## englishchick (Aug 17, 2012)

Yes handsome I know....and I now I know the sex....it is deff a Roo...has a lovely voice too...

Thanks for all the replies! x


----------

